# Male Saulosi?



## CichlidsTank (Sep 27, 2009)

Does this look like a young male Saulosi?

Looks like it has an egg spot and it has some blue on its dorsal fin.


----------



## malady (Nov 20, 2011)

looks like it!


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Females can show egg spots as well. It does look like there is some blue coming through on it's scales tho.


----------



## stoogie (May 22, 2011)

I found with mine that a good way to tell is to look for a stripe on the top of the dorsal fin. All of my young males had this stripe, and my single female didn't (although it's a small sample size)

Looks like a male to me. The blue on the scales is another indicator too, but you really can't trust egg spots.


----------



## repeter (Dec 11, 2011)

What size is the fish currently? Because I'm having difficulty as well haha


----------



## CichlidsTank (Sep 27, 2009)

It's about 1.5 inches. I never had saulosi before, so i really don't know how or when males turn blue


----------



## CichlidsTank (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is the other one i have that is slightly larger. Im guessing this one is a female. Note how there is no egg spot or blue tint on top fin.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

none of my females have an egg spot or any hint of blue


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

Isn't the black stripe on his dorsal fin a sign thats a male? Or female can have this also? Im wondering because i think i might have a male and wasnt sure if that black line was a sign to look for?


----------



## malady (Nov 20, 2011)

all of my female have a black stripe on top. to mimic the male maybe?

but none have eggs spots or show any sign of blue(I have 9 females so far and 3 males)


----------



## CichlidsTank (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is a better pic with fins open. Looks like bottom fins have a bit of color too, and the vertical stripes are starting to come through. Male? opcorn:


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

someone is nipping at him,maybe thats whats holding him back from coloring up,or hes still too small


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

DIAMOND_CICHLIDS said:


> Isn't the black stripe on his dorsal fin a sign thats a male? Or female can have this also? Im wondering because i think i might have a male and wasnt sure if that black line was a sign to look for?


Dominant females can get the stripe on the dorsal fin as well and egg spots are meaningless. These fish are small, have patience and buy about 6-8 more to build a good group.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I disagree with the eggspot,only males will have one,this has been my experience in the couple years that I have had them and breeding them,I would like to be proven wrong,as I respect your abilities of identifying species of cichlids


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

newforestrob said:


> I disagree with the eggspot,only males will have one,this has been my experience in the couple years that I have had them and breeding them,I would like to be proven wrong,as I respect your abilities of identifying species of cichlids


I've bred saulosi over a period of nearly 20 years, had four different colonies over this period. I've had males with up to three egg spots, some with none. I had one female with two egg spots, and quite a few with one. That certain lines may have males with just one egg spot, and females with none is entirely possible, but it isn't a generalization across the species.


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

Question......... does the shape of the dorsal fin ( end) help us determine the sex of Cichlids
in general ? 
I thought most males tended to have an extented pointed fin and females tended to have more of a rounded look in most tropical fish.
Just a thought !


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> DIAMOND_CICHLIDS said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the black stripe on his dorsal fin a sign thats a male? Or female can have this also? Im wondering because i think i might have a male and wasnt sure if that black line was a sign to look for?
> ...


Ok thank you!


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

Fogelhund said:


> newforestrob said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree with the eggspot,only males will have one,this has been my experience in the couple years that I have had them and breeding them,I would like to be proven wrong,as I respect your abilities of identifying species of cichlids
> ...


good to know for the future,if I decide to start breeding them again,all the males I had,had one egg spot,females none


----------



## CichlidsTank (Sep 27, 2009)

I took a short video today...

Anyone else wanna guess if it's a male or female?

Male Saulosi Video


----------



## malady (Nov 20, 2011)

mine looked like that a few months ago now look at him


----------



## SavageHunter (Dec 9, 2011)

CichlidsTank said:


> I took a short video today...
> 
> Anyone else wanna guess if it's a male or female?
> 
> Male Saulosi Video


I'd say your fish is definitely male. My male looked exactly like yours before he colored up.


----------



## lil_stevies (Oct 3, 2011)

I had one that looked just like that. Egg spot etc like my other juv males had before they began to color up..

I found that same "male" holding 21 eggs a couple days ago. Still has the egg spot.

*Eggspots in Ps. Saulosi are not a definite determiner of sex.*

-Happy fishing :fish:


----------

